# Smith Optics Holt vs Giro Ledge



## JTCarver (Dec 27, 2015)

The one that fits you best.


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a Smith Holt……..its a good fit. Got vents in the top to stop me overheating. I liked the shape of it as well….the GIRO's tend to be sculpted, like you're in some olympic luge tournament  If you are into skateboarding then the earbuds pop out and you can use it during the summer season too 

its all down to personal choice and fit


----------



## JuJu319 (Feb 7, 2016)

I also have a Holt. It's definitely a comfortable fit, and I have a pretty big head. It never really gets too hot either. It looks a bit bulky, but that might be because mine is Large . If possible try both out before buying.


----------



## SteelRat (Feb 9, 2016)

I leave in a place where I can't try these helmets.

*Tubby Beaver,*
> earbuds pop out
as I understand, Giro has such ability too...


----------

